# New Tajima TMBR-SC Series Features Digitally Controlled Presser Foot



## Deborah Sexton

The new Tajima TMBR-SC series is a singlehead embroidery machine that allows the operator to adjust the height of the presser foot to the thickness of material. This reduces fluttering on hard-to-embroider fabrics such as leather, canvas, and stretchy fabrics. 

Its FS mode reduces stress on difficult-to-use threads and thicker yarns making them easier to work with and improving the overall quality and stability. It also features a slim cylindrical bed making it easier to embroider on tubular items such as sleeves and pockets. You can even embroider on golf bags. 

This new model has a reinforced wide cap frame that allows for embroidering on caps at speeds of 1,000 stitches per minute. The sewing area is 2.96 inches (75 mm) deep by 14 inches (360 mm) wide.

It comes in a 15-needle configuration. Machine dimensions are 30 inches (762 mm) wide by 29.9 inches (760 mm) deep by 38 inches (975 mm) high. Optional frames include tubular, border, socks and air clamps. 

To download the PDF brochure go to [media]http://www.tajima.com/etc/doc/2014082211484312_10.pdf[/media]

For more information go to: www.hic.us or contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected].


----------

